

Amazon and the seven year time horizon - jm3
http://dcurt.is/seven-years

======
jessaustin
_I’d be willing to bet that there are exactly three things on Amazon’s seven
year time horizon right now: 1. digital devices and content ecosystems, 2.
advancements in shipping technology and infrastructure, and 3. innovations in
manufacturing..._

All three items make sense. (The shipping topic didn't at first, because
everyone loves FedEx and UPS, but then I realized that Amazon is rather good
at biting chunks out of less-competitive industries ancillary to its existing
business.) However, it seems odd to mention nothing AWS-related. Does Curtis
think that all the issues inherent in running massive compute infrastructure
will be resolved in less than seven years?

